# Geared Corona Corn Mill



## logueb

I needed something to grind whole corn into something that the chickens and ducks could eat.  I found this  vintage Corona Corn Mill at a local antique mall.   I have searched the net and cannot find any info on one with gears.  Just wondering if anyone on the forum had ever seen one with gears.


----------



## logueb

It's missing the tension bar that determines how fine the grind is.  But that won't be hard to make.  Not sure if a jar or metal hopper sat on top.  But if it works, it will be worth the price I paid.


----------



## logueb

"Corona" Corn Mill


----------



## logueb

Landers, Frary, & Clank    New Britian,  Conn. USA   Patented en Mexico Nov. 15, 1925.


----------



## logueb

Going to see if this thing works.


----------



## logueb

From this to......


----------



## logueb

...to this.  The thing works great.  The gears help a lot.


----------



## logueb

I'm happy and the ducks and chickens are happy.   If anyone has any information on this corn mill, please let me know.  All the ones I have found on the net do not have the gears.  They still make a new version of these corn mills, but they are not as heavy duty as this one.  Buster


----------



## tftfan

Nice. []


----------



## frozenmonkeyface

I am almost positive my step dad has one of these on their farm, I will try to remember to ask him about it tomorrow!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Now that old school!  cool gadget


----------



## sandchip

Neat!


----------



## logueb

Thanks for looking folks.  I'm just old school. I love old tools as well as bottles. I have always thought that it was interesting how people survived before modern inventions.  Buster


----------



## pchan

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> 
> from this....


 
 ....to this...


----------



## RED Matthews

Well Buster I had one in NY . but I don't remember the gears on it.   j also have a lot of old tools and hit and miss engines.  My brother Harry haw: Harry's old engine.com home page and a bigger follection of old engines.  I have a collection of old boats and boating - fishing equipment.  However glass and bottles took over my life and my homepage covers that part of the story.  Over 76 years now.  I have gotten to the point where I let the old bottles tell me how they were made.

 Thanks for showing us your corn grinder.  It has made my day.  RED Matthews


----------



## accountantadam

Nice pickup! I've bought and sold several grinders, but never seen one like that with the gears on it. Closest thing I've had is this piece


----------



## Dugout

Did you know that freshly ground corn meal makes delicious tasting cornbread? Try it and you will agree. Don't feed it all the the chickens. Nice chickens by the way!!


----------



## logueb

Pchan,  With the cost of feed these days, that's definately an option.

 Accountantadam,  That thing surely has a lot of gears on it.  Seems like it was used to sharpenen hay mower blades or something like that.

 Dugout, I plan to make some cornbread out of fresh ground corn shortly.

 Red, I've always liked vintage machines and gadgets.  Here's the grinder collection along with a sausage stuffer.

 A New Triumph meat grinder

 A Keystone

 Two Universal ( No.1 and No.2)

 An Enterprise No.10


----------



## logueb

The most unusual meat grinder  is the New Triumph


----------



## logueb

This thing breaks down into two parts so that the inside can be thoroughly cleaned ( I guess?)


----------



## logueb

Patented in 1892 and 1895.  Amazing that something made this long ago still works.


----------



## ironmountain

nice pics Buster.  I love old tools as well.  Outside of the historical and "gadgety" aspect, I like that simply made items still work 100+ yrs later.  

 Now I'm going to have to take some pics of my stuff...


----------

